# DecalGirl K2 Skins Shipping



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Got a notification that my skin shipped yesterday via USPS Priority Mail.  I should have it in hand tomorrow!  (Great news because the M-Edge cases haves started shipping as well.)

Anyone else?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got my DecalGirl shipping notice this morning. I should have it before the end of the week.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No notice by mail yet, but the order status on the site shows it did ship out yesterday after (paid for the upgraded shipping as, well, I have no patience.  LOL)

As it went via priority mail, I should see it tomorrow or Thursday typically.  Then I'll just be not-patiently waiting on Oberon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How exciting for everyone!  I have DecalGirl skins on my Kindle, my Acer Aspire and on the grandkids' devices!  Pictures, we want pictures!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got my shipping notice. Yippee!

L


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> Got a notification that my skin shipped yesterday via USPS Priority Mail. I should have it in hand tomorrow! (Great news because the M-Edge cases haves started shipping as well.)
> 
> Anyone else?


I am waiting until my purple Roof of Heaven arrives from Oberon and then I will check skins...

Patricia


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't recieved a shipping notice yet, but I contacted them today because my order was on hold and I was wondering why.  They told me that they had put it on hold because they were upgrading me to UPS shipping.  They said that because I ordered so much they wanted to make sure the shipping method was trackable, so they were upgrading me at no extra charge.  I thought that was very nice of them!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I just got my shipping email a few minutes ago.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The skins were delivered today. I am still at work and have not seen them yet. I am not sure yet what time I will get home.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

I just ordered one today, the rose one called By any other name.
Its hard choosing which one, so many of them are awesome.
Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

Why Why Why did I choose standard shipping I just got a UPS shipping email with scheduled for delivery March 10!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got my shipping notice!  Should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My skins are here and they are gorgeous  They are so easy to put on  Champagne is no longer nekkid.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> My skins are here and they are gorgeous  They are so easy to put on  Champagne is no longer nekkid.


I'm jealous.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I'm jealous.


Kevin: When was your shipped ? I am sure you will get it soon.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine shipped yesterday but I've yet to get an email notificaction and there's no update on the USPS site


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> I haven't recieved a shipping notice yet, but I contacted them today because my order was on hold and I was wondering why. They told me that they had put it on hold because they were upgrading me to UPS shipping. They said that because I ordered so much they wanted to make sure the shipping method was trackable, so they were upgrading me at no extra charge. I thought that was very nice of them!


LOL that's alotta skins!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Although my Kindle is still bare skin, I think I'll go with a skin for my BlackBerry!! Crazy how they have so many designs for everything!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> Kevin: When was your shipped ? I am sure you will get it soon.


One shipped Monday and one shipped Tuesday, so yeah it should be here soon. It's nice to know that someone has one on the K2 already. I think it's nice how fast they were able to get them out. Here you had one on your K2 within a week of getting the K2. How great is that?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> One shipped Monday and one shipped Tuesday, so yeah it should be here soon. It's nice to know that someone has one on the K2 already. I think it's nice how fast they were able to get them out. Here you had one on your K2 within a week of getting the K2. How great is that?


Kevin; It is great to have a skin on Champagne(k2) one week after I received her. It is good that they are getting the skins out so fast.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

How did you all clean your Kindles before applying the skins?  I know it's new but I've been playing with it so much, I don't want to apply over and fingermarks.  Is a microfiber cloth, slightly dampened with water enough?  I usually clean it with a microfiber cloth sprayed very lightly with an alcohol and solvent free computer screen cleaner like Monster screen cleaner.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> How did you all clean your Kindles before applying the skins? I know it's new but I've been playing with it so much, I don't want to apply over and fingermarks. Is a microfiber cloth, slightly dampened with water enough? I usually clean it with a microfiber cloth sprayed very lightly with an alcohol and solvent free computer screen cleaner like Monster screen cleaner.


I use Monster Screen Clean. I spray it on the cloth and not on the Kindle. Then I go over the Kindle with a dry cloth and then put on the skin.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> Kevin; It is great to have a skin on Champagne(k2) one week after I received her. It is good that they are getting the skins out so fast.


Any chance you could post a picture, Anne? I think Champagne is the first skinned K2 of all the members here. I can't wait for my skins to show up.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Any chance you could post a picture, Anne? I think Champagne is the first skinned K2 of all the members here. I can't wait for my skins to show up.
> 
> L


Leslie: Sorry I do not have anyway to post a picture.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> Leslie: Sorry I do not have anyway to post a picture.


Well, darn! Which skin did you get?

And also, is the cover mostly one large piece with just the little pieces for the next page, prev page, etc., buttons?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Well, darn! Which skin did you get?
> 
> And also, is the cover mostly one large piece with just the little pieces for the next page, prev page, etc., buttons?


These are the skins I got: Bayou Sunset-the one on Champagne now
Monet-Garden at Giverny
Primal
Van Gogh- Starry Night

The front skin is one piece except for the buttons( menu,home,next page,previous page,back) they each have their own little skiin. And the back skin is just one piece. The buttons are marked on all the skins except on my Bayou Sunset it must be a printing error.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder why they didn't label the buttons. I had heard that the K1 buttons were marked.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, Anne. That's how I always clean mine. I just wanted to be sure the cleaner didn't interfere with skin placement.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> These are the skins I got: Bayou Sunset-the one on Champagne now
> Monet-Garden at Giverny
> Primal
> Van Gogh- Starry Night
> ...


They buttons aren't marked?


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

In looking at the various skins at DecalGirl it appeared that there was button text on some of the buttons but am not sure whether all the skins showed that text.  I don't think so.

John


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They buttons aren't marked?


I just looked at my other skins the buttons are marked on them. They are not marked on my Bayou Sunset skin maybe it just a printing error.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks, Anne. That's how I always clean mine. I just wanted to be sure the cleaner didn't interfere with skin placement.


You are welcome. How are you feeling?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They buttons aren't marked?


I just looked at the other skins I bought. The buttons are marked on them next page etc. They are not marked on the first skin I put on Bayou Sunset.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jheydt said:


> In looking at the various skins at DecalGirl it appeared that there was button text on some of the buttons but am not sure whether all the skins showed that text. I don't think so.
> 
> John


John; I just looked at my other skins the buttons are marked on my other skins monet-garden ato giverny,van gogh- stary night and primal. The buttons are not marked on my Bayou Sunset skin.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> I wonder why they didn't label the buttons. I had heard that the K1 buttons were marked.


I just looked at my other skins the buttons are marked on them primal,van gogh- starry night and monet-garden at giverny. They are not marked on my Bayou Sunset maybe it was a printing error.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne, I'm assured by DecalGirl that all the buttons have text markings. (I was worried). Maybe some of the text is harder to see depending on the pattern.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne, sorry I missed your post asking how I am. I feel much better. Just had my staples taken out and am on soft food. Much better than I felt last week with a blockage in my digestive tract! Oh, the pain!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Anne, I'm assured by DecalGirl that all the buttons have text markings. (I was worried). Maybe some of the text is harder to see depending on the pattern.


Thanks I just check my other skins and the buttons are marked. They are not marked on my Bayou Sunset skin it may be a printing error.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> Anne, sorry I missed your post asking how I am. I feel much better. Just had my staples taken out and am on soft food. Much better than I felt last week with a blockage in my digestive tract! Oh, the pain!


I am so happy you are feeling better


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

DD said:


> Anne, sorry I missed your post asking how I am. I feel much better. Just had my staples taken out and am on soft food. Much better than I felt last week with a blockage in my digestive tract! Oh, the pain!


Ouch DD, I'm sorry to hear that. My dad had a blockage years ago that turned out to be a tumor in his small intestine. Thankfully they found the problem but it took them forever and his surgery was really major - he was in the hospital for a month. I'm glad you are doing so well just a week later - that's good news.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> Ouch DD, I'm sorry to hear that. My dad had a blockage years ago that turned out to be a tumor in his small intestine. Thankfully they found the problem but it took them forever and his surgery was really major - he was in the hospital for a month. I'm glad you are doing so well just a week later - that's good news.


Thanks, kari. Thank goodness my problem was not as serious as your Dad's.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I just looked at my other skins the buttons are marked on them. They are not marked on my Bayou Sunset skin maybe it just a printing error.


I would contact DecalGirl, Anne, if that skin isn't marked. I think you may be right. It could be a printing error.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DD said:


> I would contact DecalGirl, Anne, if that skin isn't marked. I think you may be right. It could be a printing error.


It not a big deal to me I already have the skin on Champagne. We will see if anyone gets this skin with the buttons not being marked. The rest of my skins are okay.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> The rest of my skins are okay.


 That's good to hear.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Anne said:


> It not a big deal to me I already have the skin on Champagne. We will see if anyone gets this skin with the buttons not being marked. The rest of my skins are okay.


It probably would be a good idea to contact them anyway.

Whether you want a replacement or not, they may have some other customers who are not so understanding.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I just looked at my other skins the buttons are marked on them. They are not marked on my Bayou Sunset skin maybe it just a printing error.


I emailed DeCal Girl to make sure the text appears on the buttons. (I was worried.) I mentioned that 'someone' on the boards got Bayou Sunset and the buttons aren't marked. Amanda checked and discovered that it was a mistake in their file for Bayou Sunset.

If you like it the way it is, that's fine but just wanted everyone to know it's not supposed to be that way and DecalGirl will replace it if you want.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I never even thought about my kindle being "nekkid" until I got to messing around with you guys!!!!  I just had to order my kindle some clothes!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> I never even thought about my kindle being "nekkid" until I got to messing around with you guys!!!! I just had to order my kindle some clothes!!!!!!


Welcome! Heehee..We've only just begun! Can't have nekkid Kindles...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> I emailed DeCal Girl to make sure the text appears on the buttons. (I was worried.) I mentioned that 'someone' on the boards got Bayou Sunset and the buttons aren't marked. Amanda checked and discovered that it was a mistake in their file for Bayou Sunset.
> 
> If you like it the way it is, that's fine but just wanted everyone to know it's not supposed to be that way and DecalGirl will replace it if you want.


I received my Orient skin today and the words are on the buttons. On this particular skin they are in red and sort of blend in with the background, but you can read them. I like the disappearing effect, myself. I'll learn what all the buttons are quick enough.

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I received my Orient skin today and the words are on the buttons. On this particular skin they are in red and sort of blend in with the background, but you can read them. I like the disappearing effect, myself. I'll learn what all the buttons are quick enough.
> 
> L


Interesting--on Garden at Giverny, the lettering is a dark yellow *outlined* in black. I saw what looks like a grey block behind the text on some of the white ones, and I was REALLY glad not to have that. Even outlined, the lettering is pretty subtle, but I suspect the outlining is also what makes it very readable.

I wonder what criteria they used to decide for each?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I received my Orient skin today and the words are on the buttons. On this particular skin they are in red and sort of blend in with the background, but you can read them. I like the disappearing effect, myself. I'll learn what all the buttons are quick enough.
> 
> L


Yeah, it would become second nature after a while. I was thinking of someone like my 82 yr. old Mom who has memory problems. She would probably get used to next and previous page but would need to be reminded every time she had to push menu or back.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my skin "by any other name" the other day. I like how easy it was to get it on. I was a little worried about getting it on the front right, around the keyboard but it wasn't bad at all.

Bummer that they don't include the screensavers like they did on the K1's.

Still... I'm happy that I don't have to worry about it getting all scratched up.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

congrats to everyone who has gotten their skins....Ladybug is still nekkid. Patiently waiting for the Quest skin. My second choice is Primal but I really really want Quest.

I am trying to hold off on placing my order since I will be getting a skin for KiKi as well, the two laptops, the iphone and the ipod.
KiKi has the Black Amazon cover and will be getting the Pink Plaid skin, the iphone and one laptop will wearing matching.
Leaning towards Zen Revisited for the other laptop and ipod. 
Ladybug has the MEdge Camel prodigy cover and I think the Quest is a perfect match so I continue to wait and check the decalgirl site every hour in hopes that it will be posted soon.


----------



## kprawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I see that most of you like the skins.  Maybe it's just me, but I bought one and hated it! Too distracting to look at, and I thought it looked cheap.  I peeled it off and threw it away.  I guess I'll have to be extra careful with my naked Kindle!  Just got my M-edge cover (really really nice btw), so I'll just have to be extra careful.


----------

